
Show HN: Coinpare – Compare cryptocurrency trading data in your terminal - pmurach
https://github.com/piotrmurach/coinpare
======
uberswe
Nice, I like the watch parameter where you can set the poll time. Do you have
any support for websockets? If not, do you plan on implementing websocket
support for exchanges?

